# The Dock and an Application Manager



## natepalmer (Sep 24, 2000)

It is my opinion that the dock does a good job showing running programs, switching application and throwing things away.  But doesn't do a good job as an application launcher.

So to solve this couldn't they use the right side of the menu bar?  There is nothing there, they could incorporate an application menu (a little like the Apple Menu, but a lot better)

Opinions?  Additions?  Flames?


----------

